# Mountain Lion in Oak Harbor.



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

A mountain lion was spotted in Oak Harbor today. They just reported it on the local news. Law enforcement has set out traps tonight hoping to catch it. Scary stuff.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Is there any news clips to back this story up? A lady claims to have seen one in Cleveland about two weeks ago off of the turnpike.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I just found this article: 
May 20, 2010
Oak Harbor school keeps students inside after report of on-the-loose lion or cougar
BLADE STAFF 

OAK HARBOR, Ohio  R.C. Waters Elementary School in Oak Harbor was not letting schoolchildren outside as a precaution Thursday following a report of a large feline, possibly a mountain lion or cougar, in the east part of the city along Finke Road.

Oak Harbor Police Chief Steve Weirich said he got a call shortly after 9 a.m. from someone who claimed to have seen what appeared to be a large, tan-colored female cat walking slowly along a line of trees on the north end of Finke before slipping into a swampy, wooded area on the west side of the road.

He said he scoured that area with an Ohio Division of Wildlife biologist in search of tracks. "The only thing we found were deer tracks," Chief Weirich said.

The police chief said he and the biologist have set out a few traps in hopes of catching the animal. Two Ottawa County attractions have large cats, but neither reported any missing, he said.

The school is about a half-mile from where the cougar or mountain lion was believed to have been seen.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm against trapping this animal, hunting this animal, or harming this animal in anyway. Cougars are solitary, reclusive and will avoid people. It will only attack a person if it's fighting for it's right, and will to live.

This is really a sad case of the News Media picking up on a story to excite the public.. NEVER have children on a playground been attacked by a wild pack of cougars. 

The more land the man destroys, the more wild species you'll see in developed land. Such as bears, coyotes, wild cats ect. The animals shouldn't be blamed, they're just doing what they've been doing since before man starting destroying their homes.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

bopperattacker I couldn't agree more The more land the man destroys, the more wild species you'll see in developed land. Such as bears, coyotes, wild cats ect. The animals shouldn't be blamed, they're just doing what they've been doing since before man starting destroying their homes.[/QUOTE] leave well enough alone, put a fence up around the kids.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey fellas I am willing to bet if this indeed is a mountian lion it is probably one that got loose from an irresponsible owner. Not a "wild animal".

That being said a populated area is no place for a mountian lion, I say kill it.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

swantucky said:


> Hey fellas I am willing to bet if this indeed is a mountian lion it is probably one that got loose from an irresponsible owner. Not a "wild animal".
> 
> That being said a populated area is no place for a mountian lion, I say kill it.


Well said! Chances are it is just another worthless/careless owner. 

They have attacked hikers, joggers and others. I see nothing wrong with them trying to protect the kids. If it was my kid out there playing and they did nothing, to say the least I'd be pi$$ed.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I just found this article:
> May 20, 2010
> Oak Harbor school keeps students inside after report of on-the-loose lion or cougar
> BLADE STAFF
> ...


If this was a big cat it would have left large cat tracks in a swampy area. I'm guessing that the someone that reported this actually saw a doe or yearling deer not a big cat.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

They'd have to be pretty blind to mistake the two. But I can see that happening! Let's just hope if it is, that they catch it. And if was a deer, all the better.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Sandusky Register article mentions the caller that reported it said they have seen it a few times over the last few weeks/months. It's possible that it's even a bobcat....


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> I'm against trapping this animal, hunting this animal, or harming this animal in anyway. Cougars are solitary, reclusive and will avoid people. It will only attack a person if it's fighting for it's right, and will to live.
> 
> This is really a sad case of the News Media picking up on a story to excite the public.. NEVER have children on a playground been attacked by a wild pack of cougars.
> 
> The more land the man destroys, the more wild species you'll see in developed land. Such as bears, coyotes, wild cats ect. The animals shouldn't be blamed, they're just doing what they've been doing since before man starting destroying their homes.


If this thing walked into your backyard and grabbed one of your kids would you feel the same way?

Kill it.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

From TV13...



> A big cat sighting in Oak Harbor is stirring up some talk. The wild beast was spotted Thursday in Oak Harbor less than a mile from an elementary school. The news and hype roared through Ottawa County as officials tried to trap the animal.
> 
> According to the first lady who saw it up close, she said it was a lion. Another woman guessed its tail was 3 feet long.
> 
> ...


I think most reasonable people know the difference between a cat of some kind and a deer.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Beast... Faulty traps... wording like that is exactly why people act stupid when something out of the ordinary is going on. The next thing you know someone will find where a wild rabbit has been viciously and savagely attacked by an unknown beast that is strictly out for blood and carnage.

Leave it alone. A little off subject did they ever kill that lion that was spotted at the Columbus airport?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

chupacabra , no doubt.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

O crap, what happened, wheres my post??


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

I've read that the meat is very rich but dry. Good braised or crockpoted in a sauce with morels, onions, carrots and taters. 
Has to be cooked thoroughly due to the risk of trichinosis.

Carry on.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> O crap, what happened, wheres my post??


It got deleted...lets keep this thread on track, I don't want to see it get locked again. If you get any new info on the cat, post it. Thanks.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Fishpro said:


> It got deleted...lets keep this thread on track, I don't want to see it get locked again. If you get any new info on the cat, post it. Thanks.


It was on track!?! lol info is that is was complete b-s


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> It was on track!?! lol info is that is was complete b-s


Hey, thanks for letting us know that. I don't know that the Police Chief spotting the cat makes it complete BS though...at least thats what he said on the news a couple nights ago....we will see if they catch something or not.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Fishpro said:


> Hey, thanks for letting us know that. I don't know that the Police Chief spotting the cat makes it complete BS though...at least thats what he said on the news a couple nights ago....we will see if they catch something or not.


Lol ole stevie said he saw "something" he didn't say what it was, basically just some brown in the bushes...


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

BFG said:


> If this thing walked into your backyard and grabbed one of your kids would you feel the same way?
> 
> Kill it.


More drunk drivers kill kids than Cougars do. But I don't see you saying ban alcohol and cars.

The point is, chances are if it is a cougar, you'll never see it. Attacks only happen where large populations exist or people intrude on their territory. 

One cougar isn't going to take down a school yard, or start attacking humans. There's plenty wild game to feed a cougar for life in Ohio, even though chances are it'll migrate to more furtile lands.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

BFG said:


> If this thing walked into your backyard and grabbed one of your kids would you feel the same way?
> 
> Kill it.


 If a cougar,bear,coyote,wolf or a rhino for that matter walked in my backyard and took off with one of my kids,I would mourn the loss just as any normal parent would do,I would not,repeat,would not want the animal destroyed for doing what it's natural instincts led it to do.Even if there is a cougar in the area mentioned,the chances of winning the "power ball" three weeks in a row are greater than this cat preying on children.The only way anybody is in any real danger here is if they corner this beast,or otherwise provoke it.I lived in cougar country in northern California for years,and never heard of a single incident where a cat had attacked anybody,and guess what,schools actually never closed when one was spotted nearby.The stories of cougar attacks(like other blown out of proportion wildlife attacks),come from areas where the suburbs meet the wilds,and the cats have become used to humans.If this cat story in Oak Harbor turns out to be true,without question it was somebody's pet that either escaped,or was just turned loose.Preying on innocent little children,is probably not very high on it's list of things to do at the moment,a pissed off ground hog is more of a threat I'm sure.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Harbor Hunter said:


> If a cougar,bear,coyote,wolf or a rhino for that matter walked in my backyard and took off with one of my kids,I would mourn the loss just as any normal parent would do,I would not,repeat,would not want the animal destroyed for doing what it's natural instincts led it to do.Even if there is a cougar in the area mentioned,the chances of winning the "power ball" three weeks in a row are greater than this cat preying on children.The only way anybody is in any real danger here is if they corner this beast,or otherwise provoke it.I lived in cougar country in northern California for years,and never heard of a single incident where a cat had attacked anybody,and guess what,schools actually never closed when one was spotted nearby.The stories of cougar attacks(like other blown out of proportion wildlife attacks),come from areas where the suburbs meet the wilds,and the cats have become used to humans.If this cat story in Oak Harbor turns out to be true,without question it was somebody's pet that either escaped,or was just turned loose.Preying on innocent little children,is probably not very high on it's list of things to do at the moment,a pissed off ground hog is more of a threat I'm sure.


If it walked into Ian Millers backyard, I'd feel sorry for it. Oak Harbor people should know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Perhaps more likely a big bobcat...unless it turns out to be somebody's overweight escaped house cat. 

Wanting to kill it out of hand seems a bit much...just as easy to trap and move it.

Seems like people forget that Ohio used to be a wilderness with all this breathless near panic...today's society is so soft.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> The stories of cougar attacks(like other blown out of proportion wildlife attacks),come from areas where the suburbs meet the wilds,and the cats have become used to humans.If this cat story in Oak Harbor turns out to be true,without question it was somebody's pet that either escaped,or was just turned loose.Preying on innocent little children,is probably not very high on it's list of things to do at the moment,a pissed off ground hog is more of a threat I'm sure.


Yep, never been a zoo animal or circus animal that attacked a trainer or visitor. 

I hope they find it, and kill it. Animals like this should be left in their natural settings...not kept as pets.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

BFG said:


> Yep, never been a zoo animal or circus animal that attacked a trainer or visitor.
> 
> I hope they find it, and kill it. Animals like this should be left in their natural settings...not kept as pets.


 In every case I have seen on TV,shows that show "when wildlife go crazy" type material,the animals were definitely provoked.The panda bear grabbing somebody that leaned up against his cage,the idiot that jumped into the polar bear enclosure,and yes,even the infamous tiger attack on Siegfried and Roy.When a circus elephant that spends the majority of it's day chained by it's leg to a stake decides it's finally had enough,I say-go Dumbo.I also hope they find this cat(if there is one)and live trap it,and then find a home for it in either a wildlife sanctuary,or a zoo.Killing an awesome animal like a cougar just because it MIGHT do something is pretty shallow.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Harbor Hunter said:


> In every case I have seen on TV,shows that show "when wildlife go crazy" type material,the animals were definitely provoked.The panda bear grabbing somebody that leaned up against his cage,the idiot that jumped into the polar bear enclosure,and yes,even the infamous tiger attack on Siegfried and Roy.When a circus elephant that spends the majority of it's day chained by it's leg to a stake decides it's finally had enough,I say-go Dumbo.I also hope they find this cat(if there is one)and live trap it,and then find a home for it in either a wildlife sanctuary,or a zoo.Killing an awesome animal like a cougar just because it MIGHT do something is pretty shallow.



Couldnt agree more, and every one of them shows i've seen i feel bad for the animal not the person, if your dumb enough to provoke a animal of any kid you deserve what happens too you. Trap the thing let it live to kill it is plain dumb.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I think if in fact it is a cougar, it's probably getting pretty pissed off and hungry. I assume this anmal is an escape pet from a circus or azzbag owner. Either way it's been caged its entire life, which means its been fed by humans it's entire life. So it's going to associate humans with or as food. Sooner or later IT will attack, kill and eat your dog, cat, wife or children. If it can't be captured in a short amount of time(IMO that time has past) kill it before it kills someone.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

ezbite said:


> I think if in fact it is a cougar, it's probably getting pretty pissed off and hungry. I assume this anmal is an escape pet from a circus or azzbag owner. Either way it's been caged its entire life, which means its been fed by humans it's entire life. So it's going to associate humans with or as food. Sooner or later IT will attack, kill and eat your dog, cat, wife or children. If it can't be captured in a short amount of time(IMO that time has past) kill it before it kills someone.


Tom, the use of common sense and logic will not be tolerated on this subject!! It's obvious some of the membership has a case of Disney Syndrome. If your choices are kill an animal, or mourn your kid, and you'd rather see Kitty live????? WOW!!! If you don't think it's possible that this is for real, just remember a few months back when everyone laughed at the guy who shot the wolf near Bellevue. They all thought he was full of crap, until it turned out it was in fact a hybrid. Same thing could have very well happened here. An owner can't afford to feed the animal anymore so he sets it free.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

bopperattacker said:


> More drunk drivers kill kids than Cougars do. But I don't see you saying ban alcohol and cars.
> 
> The point is, chances are if it is a cougar, you'll never see it. Attacks only happen where large populations exist or people intrude on their territory.
> 
> One cougar isn't going to take down a school yard, or start attacking humans. There's plenty wild game to feed a cougar for life in Ohio, even though chances are it'll migrate to more furtile lands.


i say if its brown its down


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Killing an awesome animal like a cougar just because it MIGHT do something is pretty shallow.


LOL...yeah...right. 

Maybe I'll strap a box of Meow mix to myself and go searching tonight. Poor thing is probably starved and needs some TLC. Wish me luck.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

BFG said:


> LOL...yeah...right.
> 
> Maybe I'll strap a box of Meow mix to myself and go searching tonight. Poor thing is probably starved and needs some TLC. Wish me luck.


You better go get a tetanus, and rabie shot first though. If one of those little claws scratch you, or say one of his 4 inch fangs would penetrate say like your skull, you may want to be protected. Since it sounds like you might be walking (ground trolling) looking for fluffy, I'd recommend you use canned cat food, and walk at about 1.5 mph, cross wind. My favorite colors when doing this are anything that looks like beef, pork, or chicken. I'd also use about a 100 yard lead (that way I have time to poop myself when I see kitty kitty) before looking for the closest club to use. Make sure you get some "glory shots" for the site though!!!


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

BFG said:


> LOL...yeah...right.
> 
> Maybe I'll strap a box of Meow mix to myself and go searching tonight. Poor thing is probably starved and needs some TLC. Wish me luck.


It would be awesome if you did this, then got mauled, then ate alive by a cougar. It would kinda be like Karma for the cougar after all you can add to this conversation/debate is how you would *"KILL IT"...* I think this is your first post you posted on this subject where you didn't say *"Kill IT"... *So please, go out there with cat food, and have fun.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

bopperattacker said:


> I'm against trapping this animal, hunting this animal, or harming this animal in anyway. Cougars are solitary, reclusive and will avoid people. It will only attack a person if it's fighting for it's right, and will to live.
> 
> This is really a sad case of the News Media picking up on a story to excite the public.. NEVER have children on a playground been attacked by a wild pack of cougars.


You might be interested to read this, from the BC Ministry of the Enivironment in Canada....



> During late spring and summer, one to two-year old cougars become independent of their mothers. While attempting to find a home range, these young cougars may roam widely in search of unoccupied territory. This is when a cougar attack is most likely to occur.


it continues...



> Cougars seem to be attracted to children, possibly because their high-pitched voices, small size, and erratic movements make it difficult for cougars to identify them as human and not prey.


and then....



> If there have been cougar sightings, escort children to the bus stop in the early morning. Clear shrubs away around the bus stop, making an area with a nine-metre (30 foot) radius. Have a light installed as a general safety precaution.


You're 100% correct that a cougar attack is unlikely. You're 100% correct that man has intruded on a lot of natural habitat. However, you're dead wrong to think the solution is to just leave it alone. 

Like ezbite and others have said, chances are this cat was released and is used to being around humans. Why would anyone just leave it up to chance that it'll be satisfied with deer and racoons? Animal attacks of ALL kinds are a rarity, but that doesn't mean action shouldn't be taken when they can be prevented.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Problem sloved. Me and some buddies got after the cat with some dogs. When we cornered the animal we held up a life sized photos of both papascott and bfg with their shirts off and the cat became frozen in fear. I built a quick habitat and the cat in question is now in my basement.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

bopperattacker said:


> I'm against trapping this animal, hunting this animal, or harming this animal in anyway. Cougars are solitary, reclusive and will avoid people. It will only attack a person if it's fighting for it's right, and will to live.
> 
> This is really a sad case of the News Media picking up on a story to excite the public.. NEVER have children on a playground been attacked by a wild pack of cougars.
> 
> The more land the man destroys, the more wild species you'll see in developed land. Such as bears, coyotes, wild cats ect. The animals shouldn't be blamed, they're just doing what they've been doing since before man starting destroying their homes.


Yeah, how dare the people of Oak Harbor go infringing on the natural habitat that is the wild mountain lion! Do you know how absurd this is? Have you ever seen Oak Harbor? It would be about as ridiculous as there being a mountain lion wandering around in Goodale Park and you stating it should be left alone. 

Now, that the serious stuff is out of the way. I say..........no there would be no wild mountain lion in Oak Harbor. There might be a few cougars wandering about some watering holes, but it would not be my first choice for scoping one out in Northwest Ohio.  

Oh, and does anyone remember the lion of Gahanna? That was hysterical!


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> Yeah, how dare the people of Oak Harbor go infringing on the natural habitat that is the wild mountain lion! Do you know how absurd this is? Have you ever seen Oak Harbor? It would be about as ridiculous as there being a mountain lion wandering around in Goodale Park and you stating it should be left alone.


Sorry my opinion doesn't match your opinion on the matters of protecting wild life.. In the future I'll try to think, what would crittergitter the all mighty say in this situation.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

What's wrong with just simply darting,or trapping the cat and removing it from the area in question? After reading a few of these posts,I can see how wacko groups like PETA continue to gain support!


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Harbor Hunter said:


> What's wrong with just simply darting,or trapping the cat and removing it from the area in question? After reading a few of these posts,I can see how wacko groups like PETA continue to gain support!


I am for trapping the animal then releasing it in safer lands. I'm against trapping to kill it. I could also never be a member of PETA. I like eating animals too much.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Has there been any recent sightings or news of this "wild" animal??


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

bopperattacker said:


> I am for trapping the animal then releasing it in safer lands. I'm against trapping to kill it. I could also never be a member of PETA. I like eating animals too much.


Glad to see you back down from the "I am against trapping" point you made earlier. That was conservation overkill.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Don't let anyone know I showed you guys this!!!








I had a pile of fish guts in the background, he was coming in right on the trail, if I get another shot tonight... I'm gettin him tomoro!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

bopperattacker said:


> I am for trapping the animal then releasing it in safer lands. I'm against trapping to kill it. I could also never be a member of PETA. I like eating animals too much.


If it is an escaped/released animal, how do you think it would it survive on it's own? Chances or, it can't. It would likely pry on the easiest targets it could. Just like Ez stated. It would have to killed or put back into a zoo setting. 

The fact no one has seen this animal or it hasn't been trapped yet says something in its self. Just another wild goose chase. I say call Monsterquest and let them track it done since they have a great track record


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I tried land trolling today, and got some pull backs on the 100 yard leads, pulling the Tuna flavor canned cat food. I was walking about 1.3 gps, and there was a steady breeze which put about a 1' chop on the wheat tops. The problem is it was all trash species, 3 possom, 2 skunk, and a ****. No Lions, Tigers or Bears today, Oh, my!!!!


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

jcustunner24 said:


> Glad to see you back down from the "I am against trapping" point you made earlier. That was conservation overkill.


I meant to say that I'm against trapping to kill it. Not trapping in general. 

It's all a hairy situation.. Most likely it was not a mountain lion...


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry for the late report...

Hit the Rocky Ridge area at 1:42pm yesterday just prior to afternoon recess. Had a lukewarm report that a couple kids skinned their knees in the morning at gym and had refused treatment. With the smell of blood inevitably in the air, I loaded up the Ram and off I went to chase Sir. Lion of the Mountains. 

I started out in the soccer field that hasn't been mowed in about a month, thinking that would be a likely hiding place for said kitty kitty. I had stopped in Elmore at Tank's and picked up four 1" thick porterhouses and zip tied 'em to my belt, along with 4 cans of Starkist as trailers hung off of 'em with a hole or two punched to leave a scent trail and for added measure put on some Axe Body Spray in PussyKilla (can you believe that they actually cater to the big cat hunter?). Donning my Realtree Mountain Lion-No-See-You Camo I set up in the north end of the soccer field and slowly walked a relatively loose S-turn pattern, leaving a trail of pure mountain lion lust behind me. 

Wasn't long and I hear rustling in the grass behind me. I put up the shooting sticks and shouldered my trusty Winchester 30/06. I could hear low growls and some huffing and puffing...surely this was the menace to society that was striking fear into everyone who was not getting ready to watch Crystal Bowersox on American Idol. The heat of the mid-day sun was running down my neck and forehead, but through stinging eyes I saw movement...I lowered the cross hairs as the grass switched back and forth methodically..surely this was The One. 

As I slid off the safety without a sound, exhaled one last time and drew down....I was surprised to see...a lost Oak Harbor East U-8 girls soccer player stand up.

"Hey Mister...what are you doing out here?"

"My question to you dear..is what are you doing out here and not in school?"

"Well, we had a soccer game here the other day, but somewhere in the 3rd quarter I got lost in the grass and I haven't been able to find my way out. I'm really hungry, and I really like tuna fish, so I thought maybe my Mom had brought me a sandwich. Why do you have a gun and what is that God awful cologne you are wearing?"

"Nothing more to see here darling...take my hand and I will lead you back to school. I am sure your Mother is frantic."

"What day is it? Tuesday? She probably hasn't even noticed I am gone since she has spent the last 2 weeks blogging about Crystal online everyday all day long. Heck, she didn't even come to my game, I think."

"Here, have some tuna fish...and if you need a note for school I'll write you one..."

"Did we win?"

"I don't think so...the report on Interpol this morning said you lost a colossal battle with Woodmore #2 by a margin of 5 to 0"



So alas...no luck on finding the cougar....but I did save a little girl. Unabashed, I shall try again. Rumors of inebriated souls getting lost in the dark near the Blackberry Corners area have peaked my interest for a night assault this evening. Wish me luck...


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

This one's run it's course...!


----------

